
Microsoft's default font is at the center of a government corruption case - Garbage
https://thenextweb.com/world/2017/07/11/microsofts-default-font-is-at-the-center-of-a-government-corruption-case/#.tnw_dXuADIy5
======
paulddraper
In case you don't click on baity things:

Pakistan's Prime Minister is under investigation for corruption. His daughter
defended him with documents from '06...but they use the MS Calibri font, which
wasn't available until '07.

~~~
euyyn
Thanks. Click-baity titles are the bane of our times.

------
Zekio
This reminds me of a job posting I saw last year which said you should have at
least 10 years of experience in NodeJS, considering NodeJS is from 2009
according to Wikipedia that would have been impossible

I wonder if there is a website that lists crazy tech experience requirements.

~~~
kronos29296
The posters don't really know that. They just want 10 years experience and
they don't care what. It's like I want an experienced guy in whatever is the
trend right now. Since NodeJS is the cool one right now, lets say 10 years
experience in NodeJS. I just hope nobody got rejected because of it. (would be
pretty unfair)

------
kronos29296
Just Wow. The devil is really in the details. (the small ones, the really
small ones) which we never notice.

